# Tikosyn Loading dx?



## Jnorthrop (Sep 3, 2014)

When billing for the physician for Tikosyn loading, we would bill a hospital visit; but what diagnosis code would we use because they are being scheduled to come in for this? 427.31 Afib?


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Sep 3, 2014)

that's what I would do. since the physician is seeing him in the hospital for afib.


----------

